# A few pics of our fire belly toads



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I know theyre not fish, but i thought youd might be interested in seeing a few pics of our new critters. Enjoy!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

a few more


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

cool toad dude  whats tank size do u have it in??? just curious, ive never owned one of these guys..


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

neat! :fun:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That is what we all need is a few greenbacks.  

Congrats on the new addition. Its always fun getting a addition to the family.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we have two, and they are in a 10 gallon, we feed them crickets and blackworms. thanks guys


----------

